# NGD: Not that much actual wood content



## Leviathus (May 9, 2017)

Sup guys,

I wanted a new throwaround acoustic that I could take outside and not worry about bumpin into stuff with, so I got this, a Martin DX1RAE. 

I've never had any of the Nazareth Martins before but this is my second Mexican made, I had a DRS2 previously. Gotta say its pretty great, projects well, stays in tune, intonation is good. The only actual wood on this thing is the top and the bracing inside (i think). The back and sides is this stuff called HPL (high pressure laminate), Stratabond neck, Richlite fingerboard, all these substances are beyond me. I was worried the faux wood wouldn't sound as full as the DRS2 i had (which was also great), but its got that nice full bodied dreadnought tone just as well and seems maybe even a little sturdier than real wood... and that's great for when you're on the sauce! I'm a sucker for that double dot 7th fret too!

Anyway, enough rambling, here's pics....


----------



## tmcarr (May 9, 2017)

Nice!! 

I dont know about the other materials, but the laminate is actually just lots of VERY thin pieces of wood glued together. There is more wood there than you think, its just not all one piece.


----------



## Leviathus (May 9, 2017)

Ahh, interesting.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (May 11, 2017)

It's interesting how that double-dot 7th makes the guitar neck look so short... at least that's the optical illusion I get every time.


----------



## TedEH (May 11, 2017)

I've noodled with some of these in store- I really like these. If I needed another acoustic, these would be at the top of the list of stuff to try in that price range.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats man! Very nice looking fiddle


----------

